# Got my BFP!



## 21yrsurvivor

Just started TTC #1 last month, and then I wasn't aware of all these things you need to record and I always believed that O happened on CD 14-15. I learned real quick that that wasn't the case. I found out through FF which I started for first time last month after I did the BD (didn't know of FF) I did the BD on the 8th because I thought I was going to O the 9th or 10th last month, come to find out it didn't happens till the 19th last month. So no +HPT. This cycle I have been in top of things. Been taking my BBT, and been doing OPKs. Got a +OPK on CD 18-19 (June 12-13) and O'd on CD 20 (June 14). I'm on CD 26/ 6 DPO. Today I got spotting, had bad cramping and suddenly had to rush to the bathroom which led to diarreah. When I went to 

Here's my 1-14 DPO 

1 DPO-Tender nipples. Temperature spike of .65 since yesterday.

2 DPO-Tender nipples, mild cramps, feel a little bloated but not much, and I have to pee a lot today (Possible water retention I get from time to time) Also didn't 
get much sleep because I had to keep peeing. BBT ran low but still above
coverline. Temperature dip of .27 since yesterday.

3 DPO-Tender nipples even more so today, and a bit bloated with mild cramps.
but I think its because I took my temp sitting up (long story) Temperature rise of .19 since yesterday.

4 DPO-Tender nipples just as intense as DPO 3, mild cramps, PM Diarrhea, and very irritable. Temp went below coverline. I sat up to take my temp to try and
compare it to 3 DPO (wrong move, long story) Temperature drop of .36 since yesterday (fell slightly below coverline)

5 DPO-Tender nipples (but at this moment not as painful as 3-4 DPO, feels like days 1-2). Temperature rise of .31 since yesterday.

6 DPO- *spotting* still have nipple soreness (don't feel as intense as days 3-4 but my right nipple hurts more than the left). Cramps, earlier today were very mild, but have been stronger since I went to the bathroom and saw the pink spotting. Spotting is still here in small amounts. Diarrhea (just the once so far for today), and extremely irritable. Temperature drop of .02 since yesterday.

7 DPO- *spotting* Tender nipples (still don't feel as intense as days 3-4) temperature drop of .20 since yesterday.

8 DPO-*spotting* no more tender nipples, but I do have backaches, mild to moderate cramps off and on, gassy (more so at night), irritable, feeling a little nauseous. Had spotting till late afternoon, went to the bathroom and noticed there was no more spotting for the rest of the night. Temperature rise of .07 since yesterday.

9 DPO-*spotting* slightly tender nipples. My breasts feel slightly heavy and squishy. Woke up at 2:30 am or so and had to pee really bad. Came back to bed and felt a strong cramping sensation in my right side. Laid back down for a a couple minutes than had to go back to bathroom because I had cramping that made me have a BM. Came back to bed and started to feel very nauseous and almost threw up, that lasted for about 5 minutes. The nauseous feeling has come and gone throughout the day. Couldn't sleep good, was having hot flashes and bad night sweats. Spotting has been off and on today. I noticed that when I had another BM I went to wipe and a light dusty rose color came out in about the size of a quarter-half dollar, but spotting remains very light pink/peach color for the most part. I don't always spot when I wipe. Temperature spiked from yesterday, yesterday was 98.13, today 98.63 (.50 rise in one day)

10 DPO- No spotting till late evening after sex (twice). When I went to clean up there was pink blood when I wiped both times. Cramps off and on, light to mild. My appetite has decreased today and I feel nauseous along with diarrhea (only once). Temperature rise of .18 since yesterday.

11 DPO-*spotting* still from late last night from sex. Continued into the night and stopped. However I'm scared if I just hurt my chances of being pregnant. Having mild to moderate cramps, tired, very irritable, and feeling a little nauseous. Also had night sweats/hot flashes and drenched in sweat. Temp drop of .39 since yesterday.

12 DPO- woke up sweaty, no more spotting. Still having mild-moderate cramps with irritable outbursts, nausea, breasts feel really soft and squishy. Temperature rise of .17 since yesterday. 

13 DPO- woke up drenched in sweat. Cramps, feel similar to AF. Breasts feel fuller and heavier since yesterday and they feel extra soft/squishy. Tired and have a bit a little bit of nausea. Feel hot and sweaty (but can be from the weather) Temperature rise of .08 degrees. Still way above coverline.

14 DPO- BFP!!! Did the Internet cheapie sticks which was a faint positive, and later CB Digital. Both turned out positive! Today I woke up with breasts now are starting to get sensitive. Cramping mild-moderate, nausea, and hot flashes. Boobs are still very soft and squishy. At 11 DPO the spotting from sex was definitely from my cervix being soft/irritated. 
Temperature rise of .29 since yesterday.


----------



## vrogers

Congrats lovely! :)


----------



## shams

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 21yrsurvivor

Thanks girls! I honestly thought I wasn't going to get pregnant so soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## mumlibby

congrats and thank you for the symptom spots x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wow congratulations that's brilliant news :) can't believe you had the willpower to not test until 14 days lol!!!


----------



## 21yrsurvivor

Marriedlaydee said:


> Wow congratulations that's brilliant news :) can't believe you had the willpower to not test until 14 days lol!!!

I know right?! I guess because I was afraid of being disappointed, and I kept thinking to myself, "nope, I have a feeling it's not this month, but then again I am have having some symptoms." 2-3 days before my BFP there were two things that were really sticking out to me that I DO NOT have. The first one, my boobs were/are squishy, super soft, and very full (I'm a DD cup so I was laughing I could even notice the fuller side). They also felt a little heavy. The the second one was after DTD LOL. Afterwards went right to the bathroom and was spotting a light-light dusty rose color when I wiped. Then as the time progressed I went to a very light pink/light peach color. The spotting only lasted half the day. 

Now my boobs are getting a little harder, more sensitive, and the nausea is getting stronger each day. According to apps on my phone I am 5 weeks 2 days into my first trimester. I have my first appointment on July 7th with a prenatal nurse, and my official doctors appointment won't be till August 11th.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## fairymum

:thumbup:


----------

